# Two Flag Hoist



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

Recently I acquired a small lapel pin with two International Code Flags upon it. They are letters G&C. 
I remember seeing a book of flag hoists in the chart room of an ancient Blue Funnel 'A' Class. I think the book was pre-war but can find no trace of a similar book. Of course, it would help if I could remember what it was called! But I can't.
Has anyone an inkling of what this hoist means?


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

As far as I can ascertain it means... "Report results of search"


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

If you put it the other way up it is "Stand by to assist me" which is probably what the badge maker intended!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I believe that one could obtain flag hoist jewellery made with specific messages and initials, popular during the last War, can anyone confirm?

Yours aye,

slick


----------

